# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 17)



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2021)

*There's plenty of videos and information on Preventing **Tablesaw Kickback**, but do you know the basic rules on how to prevent it? *_*What are they? And do you implement them?*_



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
When you reach the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 25, 2021)

Do I know the rules? I think so. Can I tell you them? I dunno but I'll try. I have had a kickback many years ago in my old shop, it actually put a board through my shop door. Luckily I wasnt hurt, it could have been severe. I wasnt injured because I always stand to the side of the work as I feed it through the saw so that if there is a kickback I'm not in the line of fire. Why did it happen? As the rip cut was being made it released inner tension in the wood and it pinched the blade, the work was then lifted at the rear of the blade until it cought and was launched to the rear at a very high velocity and with a lot of force. My current saw is a very old craftsman that had the usual crappy worthless blade gaurd that everyone removes and throws away because it was absolutely dangerous. So if I had a splitter of some kind the kickback probably wouldnt have happened. So I have used this saw for 40 years and I still don't have a splitter on it. But I have learned how to prevent kickback on it. Push sticks, constant down pressure on the work, keeping the work against the fence, etc. 
But I do have a new saw on order with a modern much improved blade guard and a splitter!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2021)

One rule I learned is to never pull cut lumber backwards after a cut when using a fence. Push it all the way through the moving blade. Had a kickback on a piece of plywood that hit me in the leg a few years ago, but fortunately was not hurt. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2021)

I do most of my ripping on my bandsaw. If it has to be done on TS, I wear a leather smock and stand to the side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 25, 2021)

Since my Dad taught woodshop I should know all the reasons why kickbacks occur and the rules for preventing them. Sadly, I admit I don't. I know from first hand experience to use a riving knife. I took the blade cover guard and riving knife off my table saw because they're a really poor design. I was cutting a manageable piece of plywood and the two sides came back together kicking the outside piece back. It hit me just below my ribcage, tore a hole through my sweatshirt and t-shirt, drew some blood and produced a bragging size bruise. I put the riving knife back on my saw. Plus I now really secure the piece between the blade and the fence usually with two push sticks, and stand to the side. I just put that foldable outfeed on my saw which helps prevent reaching over the blade. Now my biggest rule breaker is forgetting to wear safety glasses. I wear prescription glasses and often forget which I have on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 25, 2021)

What I learned was that the wood you are working with has to be properly dry and the wood has to be close to being flat when processing it on a table saw. Always step on the side to avoid getting a piece project back at you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> What I learned was that the wood you are working with has to be properly dry and the wood has to be close to being flat when processing it on a table saw. Always step on the side to avoid getting a piece project back at you.


I have seen quite a few people cutting blanks out of green wood on line- I cringe at the thought... Good point. dry and flat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 25, 2021)

@Mike1950 - I prefer your way in using the bandsaw to rip material as it is more forgiving than the table saw. I actually have switch to that method years ago and use the table saw for cross cutting dimensional lumber. Really dense and super heavy hardwood like African Blackwood, desert ironwood, pink ivory, lignum Vitae and pernambuco I stay away from the table saw as much as possible from when ripping sections- I just feel safer and slightly more comfortable using the bandsaw for those particular species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2021)

@Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 25, 2021)

1 leave the riving knife on when you remove the plastic cover
2 keep your work held tight to the fence and table because a crooked cut will always bind
3 push sticks wont prevent a kickback , a fingerboard will do more
4 go ahead and use the push stick, it saves fingers and stand to the side while you are at it. Standing to the side wont prevent a kickback, but it will limit your chances of playing backstop for a chunk of speeding lumber

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 25, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> *There's plenty of videos and information on Preventing **Tablesaw Kickback**, but do you know the basic rules on how to prevent it? *_*What are they? And do you implement them?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it guts, faith in the product, or stupidity to be the person who pushes their finger into that spinning saw blade?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Is it guts, faith in the product, or stupidity to be the person who pushes their finger into that spinning saw blade?


All 3 and lots of $$$$$$$$$$

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

